# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الحلقة 305 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من العاشق

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 
 الحلقة 305 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من العاشق ميديافاير
 
 
 
InFo
 
 أهلاً ومرحباً بكُل الشيّبودنيّن عُشاق هذا المُسلسل المليء بالحماس و القتال وحروب النينجا.
 
(ناروتو شيبودن)، أحد أكثر المُسلسلات شهرة على الصعيد المحلي و العالمي
و يُعد من أفضل المُسلسلات الإسطورية ويحتل مراتب مُتقدمة جداً وهو امتداد للجزء الأول من ناروتو بعد أن أصبحَ شاباً.
 
بحمدٍ من الله تعالى وكرمه، تم الانتهاء من ترجمة الحلقة (305).
 
هُنالك ما هو أهم من الحلقة و من أي شيء في هذه الدنيا ألا وهو طاعة الله تعالى، لذا أتمنى منكم أن لا تُقدموا الحلقة، أو أي شيء أخر
عن طاعة الله تعالى في أداء الفروض، و أن لا تُلهيكم الحلقة عن الصلوات المفروضة.
كذلك، لا تنسوا الدُعاء لإخوانكم المُستضعفين في سوريا، فلسطين، بورما، بقية الدول المُستضعفة التي هي بأمس الحاجة لدُعاؤكم،
فدعوةٌ من القلب قد تكون كفيلة في رفع البلاء عنهم.
 
 فريق العمل
 
  ترجمة: Al3asq
إنتاج ورفع: Al3asq
 
Screen
 

 

 

  
DownLoad
 
    لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 HD 720p = Mp4 = 269 MB
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
 http://jumbofile.net/bnefzi5evqrl
 
 -- -- -- -- 

 SD 480p = Mp4 = 100 MB
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
 http://jumbofile.net/g08ex75y4bk3
 
 -- -- -- --
 
 MQ 500p = Mp4 = 50 MB
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
 http://jumbofile.net/37inya0c5s59
 
 اتمنى ان تحوز الحلقة على اعجابكم
*

----------

